# 12 volt ballast for small CMH lamps (Solar Application)



## yuandrew (Jun 11, 2011)

So let's say I have this







But I need to operate it off of this 






Anyone know of a ballast for the lamp shown that would work straight off a 12 volt battery ?


----------



## Ken_McE (Jun 11, 2011)

What is that bulb and what power does it require?


----------



## yuandrew (Jun 11, 2011)

20 watt Ceramic Metal Halide

http://genet.gelighting.com/LightProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=COMMERCIALSPECPAGE&PRODUCTCODE=29703


----------



## Ken_McE (Jun 12, 2011)

http://cnlight-hid.51ev.org/product...-for-Ceramic-Discharge-Metal-Halide-Lamp.html ?

http://wvsp.tripod.com/light1.html ?


----------

